# Multiple IELTS Result Report



## faraznaqvi (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have got multiple IELTS reports for two different tests. However, the second one is a little lesser than the first one which is better in speaking others are same.

Question is, if all of my IELTS Result Reports are valid and i have a choice to pick the better one AND IELTS (the organization) does not put any restrictions such as latest one is the valid one and former one are invalid and it will not impact my EOI in any way if i choose to put first IELTS result?

Any confirmed information and experienced based advise?

Tks


----------



## Adel (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,
I suppose as far as you satisfy the minimum requiered scores then there would be no differences between two TRFs; your test report is valid for two years and can be submitted without any restriction.


----------



## 786guri (Feb 23, 2013)

faraznaqvi said:


> Hi,
> I have got multiple IELTS reports for two different tests. However, the second one is a little lesser than the first one which is better in speaking others are same.
> 
> Question is, if all of my IELTS Result Reports are valid and i have a choice to pick the better one AND IELTS (the organization) does not put any restrictions such as latest one is the valid one and former one are invalid and it will not impact my EOI in any way if i choose to put first IELTS result?
> ...


hi mate, you can choose IELTS TRF which depicts ur best Bands without any restrictions. Also one more thing, IELTS result is valid for 3 years instead of 2 years. Hope it clarifies. All the best.


----------



## faraznaqvi (Apr 5, 2015)

786guri said:


> hi mate, you can choose IELTS TRF which depicts ur best Bands without any restrictions. Also one more thing, IELTS result is valid for 3 years instead of 2 years. Hope it clarifies. All the best.


Many thanks!


----------

